# 4 Panel Checkered Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well this is my first attempt, not completely happy with it but I wasn't happy with my first duck call either so with some practice I hope get better.. Thank you Tobin for letting me dull your 18 LPI tools. I wanted to do a 3 panel but ended up with this instead.
Indian Rosewood, Camel bone lip rest, sleeved hedge toneboard, capped with Camel Bone.
Be easy on me guys there are plenty of mistakes on it..


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Me gusta!

It has an "old" look to it that I've always liked!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great to Me! Love checkered gun stocks, but never imagined checkered duck calls. Still, I an partialed to your shaped burl and antler calls, but this is so unique, I really like it!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think your on to something. The matt/satin finish really help bring out the checker pattern.

Well done


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I like where you're headed

this one is very nice, will only be a matter of time until you have it perfected.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellent, as usual. Robert what did you use to texture that area with? I remember when you did your first calls. Wow! Do you still make a few pens? Thanks for showing this call


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Mrs Linda, I used a double line and single line checkering tool. Close to 2 hours hand cutting each panel..


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

That is really nice, and you should be proud of it. I hope you are going to keep that one for your collection.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

If it has any problems I don't know where they would be - saweet!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Looks fantastic!

Would you mind pointing out the mistakes??


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have a set of checkering tools if you want them. Used once to destroy the checkering on an old Browning OU. Still have a good supply of blanks you can sort through as well. Do you ever get up this far North anymore ?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Amigo!! Glad to see you hanging out in the basement with us!! I would really like to swing by the next time i am up that way!! I will sure try to make that happen!! It was nice seeing ya down in my neck of the woods the otherday!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Hey Amigo!! Glad to see you hanging out in the basement with us!! I would really like to swing by the next time i am up that way!! I will sure try to make that happen!! It was nice seeing ya down in my neck of the woods the otherday!!


Swing by anytime you can. You got my nuber right ?
I found some more blanks yesterday....


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

That is a true work of art and I wish I had 1/4 of your talent to do this. Mine would come out looking like a shoe that a dog chewed on for a year.


----------

